# Vegetables .....



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2017)

Not that long ago we had discussion after discussion about different vegetables and what they looked like  - it was hilarious  - so I thought I'd open a thread of its own to keep the topic going.

This is what I call a pumpkin, it's huge in size.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2017)

This is what i call a swede, sorry it's on its side!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 29, 2017)

wirralass said:


> This is what i call a swede, sorry it's on its side!


That is my turnip.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2017)

This is my turnip


----------



## goosey (Apr 29, 2017)

wirralass said:


> This is what i call a swede, sorry it's on its side!


Yes thats a swede


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 29, 2017)

Your swede to me is turnip


----------



## goosey (Apr 29, 2017)

grovesy said:


> That is my turnip.


Noooooooooo thats a swede


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2017)

These are my parsnips


----------



## grovesy (Apr 29, 2017)

I


goosey said:


> Noooooooooo thats a swede


 Depends on where in the country you are from, we also used them to make lanterns out of them at Halloween.


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 29, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I
> 
> Depends on where in the country you are from, we also used them to make lanterns out of them at Halloween.



Are you Scottish by any chance, as kids we'd do that now the turnips have shrunk and there is no way to make a lantern sadly.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2017)

Seems we call vegetables different names depending on whereabouts we live


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2017)

We use pumpkins at Halloween


----------



## goosey (Apr 29, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I
> 
> Depends on where in the country you are from, we also used them to make lanterns out of them at Halloween.


We make lanterns out of pumpkins, surely they are hard to cut?
I am from Northampton


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 29, 2017)

WL your swede and turnip are the same as what I would call them. It's funny how it differs from regions.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> WL your swede and turnip are the same as what I would call them. It's funny how it differs from regions.


Yes i agree Lucy but then are your pumpkins as large as mine? 
We use them at Halloween and make lanterns out if them?
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 29, 2017)

I get 2 massive pumpkins at Halloween and make lanterns too, the bigger the better


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I get 2 massive pumpkins at Halloween and make lanterns too, the bigger the better


Almost every house in our road has a candle lit pumpkin outside in their front gardens at Halloween  - the children here love them. I see there is a definite north  - south divide re vegetable names.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Apr 29, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> Are you Scottish by any chance, as kids we'd do that now the turnips have shrunk and there is no way to make a lantern sadly.


No, originally North East/Yorkshire, but exiled in Essex.


----------



## weecee (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes that is a pumpkin,  but where I come from originally  (NZ) most of ours are large grey ones. Hard outer skin but fab orange flesh and just the yummiest to eat. Soup, fries, wedges, scones, mash, roast. Divine


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 30, 2017)

Parsnips are high in carbs


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 30, 2017)

Old potatoes are very high carbs 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 30, 2017)

Our favourite cauliflower is very low carb  - great mashed with broccoli or choice vegetables - often used as cauli rice - and as an alternative to mashed potatoes.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 30, 2017)

Does anyone have an image of carrots and know whether they're high or low carb please?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 30, 2017)

weecee said:


> Yes that is a pumpkin,  but where I come from originally  (NZ) most of ours are large grey ones. Hard outer skin but fab orange flesh and just the yummiest to eat. Soup, fries, wedges, scones, mash, roast. Divine


Sounds delicious weecee - do you happen to have an image at all of your ex-grey pumpkin? Just to compare really  - if not then doesn't matter x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 8, 2017)

This bag of mixed veggies only take 4mins to cook in the microwave - reasonable size portion too.


----------



## Ditto (May 9, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Does anyone have an image of carrots and know whether they're high or low carb please?
> WL


I don't eat carrots at the moment. They're not allowed on Atkins Induction, not that I'm sticking strictly to that but I do agree with the carrots being a no no at the start of a weight loss regime due to their sugary content. Did I tell you about the gravy? My Mum back in the day made gravy with the water from the carrot pan and stepdad went bonkers because it was sweet gravy. It stuck with me for some reason.  I do like them and will eventually 'take them back' but not at the minute. Same with garden peas. I had a whole can yesterday and gained! Had to jump on and off the scales a few times this morning to get it down a bit.  So no more peas for a bit and definitely no mushy ones! 

With regards to kale, Brussels sprouts, cabbage and cauli I now only have them once a week at weekends. I read Thyroid For Dummies and wished I hadn't. They can give you hypothyroid! What's that all about? Here I am thinking I'm being all healthy and stuff and what for? Sick of all the conflicting advice. They also say Aspirin can give it to you as well but I'm not stopping taking that. Agh it's a nightmare.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 9, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I don't eat carrots at the moment. They're not allowed on Atkins Induction, not that I'm sticking strictly to that but I do agree with the carrots being a no no at the start of a weight loss regime due to their sugary content. Did I tell you about the gravy? My Mum back in the day made gravy with the water from the carrot pan and stepdad went bonkers because it was sweet gravy. It stuck with me for some reason.  I do like them and will eventually 'take them back' but not at the minute. Same with garden peas. I had a whole can yesterday and gained! Had to jump on and off the scales a few times this morning to get it down a bit.  So no more peas for a bit and definitely no mushy ones!
> 
> With regards to kale, Brussels sprouts, cabbage and cauli I now only have them once a week at weekends. I read Thyroid For Dummies and wished I hadn't. They can give you hypothyroid! What's that all about? Here I am thinking I'm being all healthy and stuff and what for? Sick of all the conflicting advice. They also say Aspirin can give it to you as well but I'm not stopping taking that. Agh it's a nightmare.


I love the carrot image Ditto  -  thanks x
WL


----------



## Dave W (May 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Does anyone have an image of carrots and know whether they're high or low carb please?
> WL


Carrots - Old carrots boiled = 6.0gm carbs/100gm. Young carrots = 4.4gm.( Swedes are 2.3gm.)


----------



## Martin Canty (May 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Seems we call vegetables different names depending on whereabouts we live


I hear you there, took a while for me to get used to the American names for things..... Now I have to do a quick mental conversion from UK to US & vice versa....


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Carrots - Old carrots boiled = 6.0gm carbs/100gm. Young carrots = 4.4gm.( Swedes are 2.3gm.)


Aw thanks for that Dave  - so it goes without saying that carrots are off my menu from now on unless I only serve up a one or two slices! I think I read somewhere that all veggies that grow beneath the ground contain carbs. Do you think this is correct - I still have so much to learn re: diabetes  but getting there slowly. By the way did you enjoy your recent holiday or am I mixing you up with someone else? x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> I hear you there, took a while for me to get used to the American names for things..... Now I have to do a quick mental conversion from UK to US & vice versa....


Hi Martin - nice to see you here  - so do the names of vegetables vary very (say that quickly!)  much where you are, from ours here? x
WL


----------



## Martin Canty (May 10, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Martin - nice to see you here - so do the names of vegetables vary very (say that quickly!) much where you are, from ours here? x


I have to think about that one..... A quick few that come to mind are:
Garbanzo Beans - Chick Peas
Zucchini - courgette
Egg Plant - Aubergine
Spring Onion - Green Onion


----------



## Wirrallass (May 10, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> I have to think about that one..... A quick few that come to mind are:
> Garbanzo Beans - Chick Peas
> Zucchini - courgette
> Egg Plant - Aubergine
> Spring Onion - Green Onion


I didn't want to tax your brain too much Martin but thank-you  - the only veg I would eat from your US list would be Green Onion or our UK spring onion. I  think some folk on here favour the other veggies. It's 11.45pm here  - what time is it over there? Hope you are well. x
WL


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> I have to think about that one..... A quick few that come to mind are:
> Garbanzo Beans - Chick Peas
> Zucchini - courgette
> Egg Plant - Aubergine
> Spring Onion - Green Onion


I call spring onions scallions.


----------



## Dave W (May 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Aw thanks for that Dave  - so it goes without saying that carrots are off my menu from now on unless I only serve up a one or two slices! I think I read somewhere that all veggies that grow beneath the ground contain carbs. Do you think this is correct - I still have so much to learn re: diabetes  but getting there slowly. By the way did you enjoy your recent holiday or am I mixing you up with someone else? x
> WL


Yes, veg from below ground are higher in carbs. Parsnips are double the carbs of carrots at around 12gm/100gm. However it's not just the amount of carbs you have to think about, you also need to consider the quantitity of the veg and eating a small quantity might be ok. I grow carrots and can eat small amounts with a meal without pushing up my BS much. I used to grow potatoes too but have cut back on them as they are pretty high carb and a very small boiled one is as much as I can get away with.
We were away on holiday last month and spent a week on the tiny island of Barra in the Outer Hebrides. We stayed in a cottage at the end of the beach runway and enjoyed seeing the planes land. Also had fun collecting and cooking cockles.
There's a good book - _Carbs and Cals_ that is worth buying as it contains a lot of info about foods, it is also available as an app for a phone. And if you have Microsoft Excel on your computer you can download the _Composition_ _of Foods Integrated Dataset_ and this contains a vast amount of data on almost 3000 foods.


----------



## mikeyB (May 11, 2017)

Blimey, Dave, you sailed to Barra past the Isle of Mull and never waved? Shame I missed you


----------



## Wirrallass (May 11, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I call spring onions scallions.


Scallions! Now this a new one on me grovesy - not heard of that before, thanks x
WL


----------



## Martin Canty (May 11, 2017)

We are 8 hours behind.....

Reminds me of the day after I arrived in the States, jet-lagged I ended up in the grocery store at 0300 looking to get some food, decided on English Muffins (I lack creativity when that tired)... Looking for butter I was faced with a bewildering array of "Sweet Butter"... Either salted or unsalted but it was all sweet butter, not good, I don't like sweet things on my toast> Anyway I picked one out & found that it wasn't sweet, just regular old butter


----------



## Dave W (May 11, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, Dave, you sailed to Barra past the Isle of Mull and never waved? Shame I missed you


I was waving like a windmill Mike but you were looking the other way! Off to Arisaig next week


----------



## Ditto (May 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Aw thanks for that Dave  - so it goes without saying that carrots are off my menu from now on unless I only serve up a one or two slices! I think I read somewhere that all veggies that grow beneath the ground contain carbs. Do you think this is correct - I still have so much to learn re: diabetes  but getting there slowly. By the way did you enjoy your recent holiday or am I mixing you up with someone else? x
> WL


On Atkins Induction which I like to think I'm on but I'm kidding myself, I'm not allowed stuff that grows under the ground because of the high carbs, so I should not have had that beetroot this week. Also not allowed corn though that grows above ground, but it's not a veg come to think of it...


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I'm not allowed stuff that grows under the ground because of the high carbs


Not always true though as far as I'm aware celeriac is underground yet only has around 2.3g carbs per 100g x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 11, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Not always true though as far as I'm aware celeriac is underground yet only has around 2.3g carbs per 100g x


Thats interesting K, haven't tried celeriac yet but others on here seem to go for it  - what does it taste like? x
WL


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thats interesting K, haven't tried celeriac yet but others on here seem to go for it  - what does it taste like? x
> WL


I honestly cant comment WL as I've never tried it myself, sorry, I like my broccoli, cauliflower, asparagus etc too much haha x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 11, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I honestly cant comment WL as I've never tried it myself, sorry, I like my broccoli, cauliflower, asparagus etc too much haha x


Thanks. My favourite is broccoli - I have it with almost every meal  - even served it up once with grilled turkey bacon & scrambled eggs!!!  x
WL


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Thanks. My favourite is broccoli - I have it with almost every meal  - even served it up once with grilled turkey bacon & scrambled eggs!!!  x
> WL


I had tender stem broccoli last night and some florets wit my asparagus and fish tonight twas lovely  black kale as the veg tomorrow night  x


----------



## Dave W (May 11, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Not always true though as far as I'm aware celeriac is underground yet only has around 2.3g carbs per 100g x


Not so sure about celeriac being an underground veg as it's grown as a turnip rooted celery and the edible part is above ground.
Florence fennel is a nice veg with just 1.5gm carbs. It has a slight aniseed taste and can be grated in salads or boiled.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 11, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Not so sure about celeriac being an underground veg as it's grown as a turnip rooted celery and the edible part is above ground.
> Florence fennel is a nice veg with just 1.5gm carbs. It has a slight aniseed taste and can be grated in salads or boiled.


Not tried florence fennel but willing to give it a try with those low carbs, thanks Dave x
WL


----------

